# Venerable Dreadnought Conversion



## DarkAngelsFan (Feb 8, 2013)

Hey guys this is my first thread so please be kind.
Today i managed to pick up a space marines venerable dreadnought, and since I've just got back into 40k (Dark Angels) I thought id try my hand at some "Converting."
P.s The model does not sport even a primer at this stage, and the base is far from done. Let me know what you think!

Front:
http://s1288.beta.photobucket.com/user/DarkAngelsFan/media/photo_zps8b798820.jpg.html
Back:
http://s1288.beta.photobucket.com/user/DarkAngelsFan/media/photo2_zps29b698f9.jpg.html?sort=3&o=0
Left:
http://s1288.beta.photobucket.com/user/DarkAngelsFan/media/photo1_zps62e7c47e.jpg.html
Right:
http://s1288.beta.photobucket.com/user/DarkAngelsFan/media/photo3_zpsff4de71f.jpg.html
Cheers,
Chris.


----------



## alasdair (Jun 11, 2009)

I think this looks awesome! The bitz you have chosen to work with complement the model without making it seem too busy. 

I am looking forward to seeing this painted.


----------



## DarkAngelsFan (Feb 8, 2013)

alasdair said:


> I think this looks awesome! The bitz you have chosen to work with complement the model without making it seem too busy.
> 
> I am looking forward to seeing this painted.


Thanks Alot! I'll definitely Upload that when finished!


----------



## DarkAngelsFan (Feb 8, 2013)

The Dreadnought is now primed and ready for a base coat of Caliban Green!
http://i1288.photobucket.com/albums/b493/DarkAngelsFan/458F3E76-C2DE-4EBF-B679-3443718359B8-692-000001274630030B_zps55ad17ec.jpg
Please Note I have chosen to paint this dreadnought with a dark angel scheme rather then the deathwing colour scheme as i have not perfected the colour scheme for deathwing yet.

Cheers,
Chris.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

First off, nice conversion. Good use of the DE bits.

However, if you direct link the pictures into your post you'll get more feedback. A lot of people won't bother even hitting the link.


----------



## DarkAngelsFan (Feb 8, 2013)

Khorne's Fist said:


> First off, nice conversion. Good use of the DE bits.
> 
> However, if you direct link the pictures into your post you'll get more feedback. A lot of people won't bother even hitting the link.


Ok cheers. I'm new here and sorry to ask but how exactly do you do that?
There will be a picture up tonight with the base coat.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

DarkAngelsFan said:


> Ok cheers. I'm new here and sorry to ask but how exactly do you do that?


The Insert Image button above the post window looks like a yellow square with a mountain on it.

Alternatively, type IMG tags where you want it to appear:

```
[IMG]Location of Image[/IMG]
```


----------

